# Tarantulas in Hawaii?? Legal??



## aluras (Apr 4, 2009)

Hey everyone,
 i have a buddy that is moving to Hawaii and wants to bring his Ts. Does anyone know if its legal to own them there? I know we could ship them there and get them on the island, but is it legal to own them there???? Please help
Thanks
~Aaron


----------



## Miss Bianca (Apr 4, 2009)

I'm not even sure if it's legal to own them where I'm at... 
well maybe it is but not to sell them... ah well...
it's with_ taking_ them in there... 
importing and exporting are where the problems lay.

I don't think there'd be any trouble taking them with him..
well hopefully not.


----------



## Transylvania (Apr 4, 2009)

I dunno, but I went there last summer and they were _really_ paranoid about bringing things in or taking things out. I wouldn't be surprised if Ts are banned.


----------



## pandinus (Apr 4, 2009)

they let me take out pedes and true spiders, im not sure about bringing things in though



John

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## gumby (Apr 4, 2009)

Here is the website yuo want to go to: http://hawaii.gov/hdoa/ai/pi/pq/animal
Tarantulas dont look like they are on the list of animals not to bring in but there is a phone number you may want to call on the page I listed above. They are very strict from what I understand after someone brought in these frogs that kinda took over the ecosystem(sp) out there.


----------



## Bill S (Apr 4, 2009)

Hawaii is very paranoid about imported animals.  My bet is that they  will not allow tarantulas to be imported.  The reason behind it is that they have had problems already with imported animals becoming serious environmental problems.   They have such a mild climate that animals can adapt and be introduced into the wild very easily, and their native animals have no way to cope with introduced predators.  They worry much less about export of animals (other than protected species) because export doesn't carry any environmental threat.


----------



## xhexdx (Apr 4, 2009)

The answer, short and simple, is no, they are not allowed.

There are previous threads on this.  Search for them.

I used to live there.  Pretty much only dogs, cats, and birds are allowed, and only after a lengthly screening for any and all diseases.  Hawaii will not allow any plants or animals that are not already there.  This means there are no snakes or lizards allowed either.

Your friend will have to sell his spider, as I will be doing when I move back.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## LeilaNami (Apr 5, 2009)

Bill S said:


> Hawaii is very paranoid about imported animals.  My bet is that they  will not allow tarantulas to be imported.  The reason behind it is that they have had problems already with imported animals becoming serious environmental problems.   They have such a mild climate that animals can adapt and be introduced into the wild very easily, and their native animals have no way to cope with introduced predators.  They worry much less about export of animals (other than protected species) because export doesn't carry any environmental threat.


cane toads anyone?  That was their own fault


----------



## SandyMuffinCakes94 (Apr 5, 2009)

is there cool species of tarantulas that live in hawaii?


----------



## wedge07 (Apr 5, 2009)

Nope.  The Hawaiin islands were formed by volcanoes and not by former existing land masses so there is no possible way for Ts to have migrated(?) there.  The only way for them to exist there is by introduction by man.


----------



## SandyMuffinCakes94 (Apr 5, 2009)

sooo someone drop a couple versicolors out there!

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 2


----------



## LeilaNami (Apr 5, 2009)

nrokin said:


> sooo someone drop a couple versicolors out there!


    oh wow.


----------



## SandyMuffinCakes94 (Apr 5, 2009)

id do it lol  i bet they would love it there!


----------



## LeilaNami (Apr 5, 2009)

nrokin said:


> id do it lol  i bet they would love it there!


The EPA is going to come cart you away!


----------



## SandyMuffinCakes94 (Apr 5, 2009)

lol yay!!  whats a EPA? ;p


----------



## jeff1962 (Apr 5, 2009)

nrokin said:


> lol yay!!  whats a EPA? ;p


EPA=  Environmental Protection Agency = Big brother !


----------



## Bill S (Apr 5, 2009)

LeilaNami said:


> cane toads anyone?  That was their own fault


That was Australia that did the cane toad disaster.  They had a rough learning curve - they did the same with rabbits too.


----------



## xhexdx (Apr 5, 2009)

nrokin said:


> id do it lol  i bet they would love it there!


Did you even think about the impact on Hawaii's ecosystem by introducing something with no natural predators?

Didn't think so.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## equuskat (Apr 5, 2009)

nrokin said:


> id do it lol  i bet they would love it there!


EXTREMELY foolish and ignorant attitude.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Onagro (Apr 5, 2009)

Katy_green said:


> EXTREMELY foolish and ignorant attitude.


I think he was kidding...


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Apr 5, 2009)

It's not something to kid about.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Pacmaster (Apr 5, 2009)

Thats the reason they always try to pass all these bills about exotics ownership each year.
Each year they a little closer too.


----------



## skippy (Apr 5, 2009)

there are cane toads in hawaii as well. i found a big one on the beach when i visited a while back.


----------



## Bill S (Apr 5, 2009)

skippy said:


> there are cane toads in hawaii as well. i found a big one on the beach when i visited a while back.


A quick search verifies that the do occur in Hawaii.  They have not become the problem in Hawaii that they have in Australia - but they are still an introduced pest.


----------



## wedge07 (Apr 5, 2009)

Do cane toads have any predators in Hawaii?  I know they have a poison gland behind their eyes that makes it difficult to find any predators.


----------



## SandyMuffinCakes94 (Apr 5, 2009)

Im a she.. and i was joking and i cannot believe you guys would have the balls to then attack me for joking... god forbid me trying to interact with people in a playful manner...I hardly see any laughter much on here so figured i would try spicing things up, some of you really need a hug instead of attacking each other for stupid reasons. And if you have a problem with it then take it up with PM NOT on here its damn rude and ends up off topic. 

Also I'm not stupid i know the problems of importing plants , animals, etc. i've moved around my whole life and its common sense and i don't need to be educated on it, i'm not a moron don't treat me like one.

Reactions: Like 3 | Dislike 1


----------



## Onagro (Apr 5, 2009)

Alright, Hawaii doesn't allow reptiles and inverts as pets but they have released cane toads and dart frogs onto the islands?  They did to "control" mosquitoes and in the end, they damaged their own ecosystem. 

 The person who said that Avicularia could live there apparently did mean for it to be a just a light-heart comment, but honestly they could do some serious damage if they managed to get loose.  However, feral dogs and cats are much more destructive predators than an insect-eating spider.  People just don't think about it that way because their fellow mammals are more acceptable in this society.

edit: Sorry, nrokin.  It's a little though to tell gender through the internet.  I'll admit some people here do need to lighten up and learn about sacasm.  Sheesh, you're no where near Hawaii to even do that!!!


----------



## xhexdx (Apr 5, 2009)

nrokin said:


> Im a she.. and i was joking and i cannot believe you guys would have the balls to then attack me for joking... god forbid me trying to interact with people in a playful manner...I hardly see any laughter much on here so figured i would try spicing things up, some of you really need a hug instead of attacking each other for stupid reasons. And if you have a problem with it then take it up with PM NOT on here its damn rude and ends up off topic.
> 
> Also *I'm not stupid* i know the problems of importing plants , animals, etc. i've moved around my whole life and its common sense and i don't need to be educated on it, *i'm not a moron don't treat me like one*.


Then, with all due respect, pick a different topic to throw your humor into.  Talking about introducing an animal like that isn't funny.  At all.
And, to avoid something like this in the future, maybe you could add something like, "I'm kidding!" to the end of the post.  That way we know.  Hard to tell through text, you know?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LeilaNami (Apr 5, 2009)

Onagro said:


> Alright, Hawaii doesn't allow reptiles and inverts as pets but they have released cane toads and dart frogs onto the islands?  They did to "control" mosquitoes and in the end, they damaged their own ecosystem.
> 
> The person who said that Avicularia could live there apparently did mean for it to be a just a light-heart comment, but honestly they could do some serious damage if they managed to get loose.  However, feral dogs and cats are much more destructive predators than an insect-eating spider.  People just don't think about it that way because their fellow mammals are more acceptable in this society.
> 
> edit: Sorry, nrokin.  It's a little though to tell gender through the internet.  I'll admit some people here do need to lighten up and learn about sacasm.  Sheesh, you're no where near Hawaii to even do that!!!


I thought the cane toads were for a beetle that was munching on crops.  Haven't looked up the subject for a long time :} 

The cane toads shouldn't have any predators except humans in Hawaii which is part of the problem.  I think Hawaii made those laws AFTER they saw what happened with the toad


----------



## SandyMuffinCakes94 (Apr 5, 2009)

xhexdx said:


> Then, with all due respect, pick a different topic to throw your humor into.  Talking about introducing an animal like that isn't funny.  At all.
> And, to avoid something like this in the future, maybe you could add something like, "I'm kidding!" to the end of the post.  That way we know.  Hard to tell through text, you know?


hehe Trial and Error my boy ,Trial and Error.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## equuskat (Apr 5, 2009)

Protectyaaaneck said:


> It's not something to kid about.


Absolutely correct.  

And from xhexdx


> Then, with all due respect, pick a different topic to throw your humor into. Talking about introducing an animal like that isn't funny. At all.
> And, to avoid something like this in the future, maybe you could add something like, "I'm kidding!" to the end of the post. That way we know. Hard to tell through text, you know?


I'm definitely with Joe here.  I mean, unless you were planning a trip, you were obviously kidding, but honestly - this is a SORE subject with keepers of exotic animals.  Because of irresponsible people, there is always legislation being tossed around regarding the limitations or banning of exotic animals.  To many of us, this is an worrisome and downright infuriating issue of which you apparently were not aware.  The ecological impacts are SEVERE.    Now you know.  NOT a joking matter.


----------



## LeilaNami (Apr 5, 2009)

Guys cut it out.  She gets it.  Back off of it now because it's a dead subject.


----------



## wedge07 (Apr 5, 2009)

I agree leave her alone. There is no need to beat her up about it through a whole thread.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bill S (Apr 6, 2009)

LeilaNami said:


> I thought the cane toads were for a beetle that was munching on crops.


The fact that sugar cane is a major crop in Hawaii, the name "cane" toads (as opposed to marine toads, as they are called elsewhere) might be a good hint.  One article I saw stated that they were introduced into Australia from Hawaii.


----------



## Moltar (Apr 6, 2009)

Discovery channel or whoever did a nice documentary on insect/arachnid life on the Hawaiian islands. As I recall they were saying that one thing the islands lack is a "sit and wait ambush predator" on the larger side of the insect kingdom. As in they have no tarantulas and no mantids there. To fill the void a small CATERPILLAR has actually evolved predatory behaviors. Other than that evolutionary shocker it's only small true spiders and centipedes, which are active hunters not ambush predators.

It's *possible* that a species such as A avic could actually thrive there in harmony with the current ecosystem but that's not up to humans to decide. We've bungled that one enough to know when to quit. I'm sure the Avics would do great but what would suffer from their presence is the much tougher part of the question.


----------



## xhexdx (Apr 6, 2009)

They have scorps there too, but I guess they would be considered ambush predators.

And I have seen mantids in Hawaii many times.  Interesting to see what gets messed up during documentaries.

Good info though, Ethan.  Thanks.   If you ever find out what show it was, I'd like to see it.

--Joe


----------



## Moltar (Apr 6, 2009)

Hmmm... Well now i'm wondering if maybe it was some other island they were talking about. Perhaps New Zealand... ? It was at least a year ago when I saw the special. The carnivorous caterpillar was way cool though, wherever it was.


----------



## LeilaNami (Apr 6, 2009)

Bill S said:


> The fact that sugar cane is a major crop in Hawaii, the name "cane" toads (as opposed to marine toads, as they are called elsewhere) might be a good hint.  One article I saw stated that they were introduced into Australia from Hawaii.


Yes but I believe they were also introduced to Hawaii among other islands in the area and not a native species.  They are more to the mainlands of Central and South America including the very southern parts of Texas.  They were introduced to Australia for the same reason as Hawaii.  Pest control.  Both failed miserably.


----------



## Kirk (Apr 6, 2009)

nrokin said:


> is there cool species of tarantulas that live in hawaii?


The grand designer of all immediate creation forgot to plop tarantulas and amphibians on far flung islands. Or for the more rational explanation, they don't transport well over long oceanic distances.


----------



## Moltar (Apr 6, 2009)

Yaknow, In a sense all volcanic islands and coral atolls are populated entirely with introduced species. Nothing evolved there, all life made it there on the wind or the water from surrounding land masses.

My personal favorite story of failed introduced species is the mongoose in Jamaica. There were tons of venomous snakes on that island biting colonials so they introduced the mongoose to combat them. It did have a significant effect against snakes but now they have wild mongoose running around in urban areas like rats. They are MUCH more fearsome than a rat, not a pest i'd like to find climbing around in my garage or workshed. Ok now maybe they can introduce dingos to control the mongoose population...


----------



## Kirk (Apr 6, 2009)

etown_411 said:


> Yaknow, In a sense all volcanic islands and coral atolls are populated entirely with introduced species. *Nothing evolved there*, all life made it there on the wind or the water from surrounding land masses./QUOTE]
> 
> Nothing could be further from the truth. There's a difference between colonization and subsequent divergence. Considering the number of endemic species on oceanic islands, there has been substantial evolution since the landings of invertebrates and vertebrates. The Hawaiian Islands are a textbook example.


----------



## Moltar (Apr 6, 2009)

Yes I understand Chone, I was oversimplifying for the sake of keeping the conversation going. Perhaps a more accurate way would be to say that nothing there evolved *"from scratch"*. Birds came there as birds, spiders as spiders, rodents as rodents, etc. They just specialized a bit after their arrival to better suit the local environment. That's what I meant.

I'm full of misinformation today...


----------



## skippy (Apr 6, 2009)

you forgot the mongoose problem in hawaii too


----------



## Onagro (Apr 6, 2009)

skippy said:


> you forgot the mongoose problem in hawaii too


They have mongeese in Hawaii!?!  Why did they introduce them there?  They have no snakes to control.


----------



## skippy (Apr 6, 2009)

well when i visited maui in '89 i had a blast feeding them ritz crackers in the jungle


----------



## skippy (Apr 6, 2009)

here we go: http://www.perlgurl.org/archives/2006/05/the_mongoose_a_maui_menace_1.html

to control the rat population in the cane fields.


----------



## Onagro (Apr 6, 2009)

skippy said:


> here we go: http://www.perlgurl.org/archives/2006/05/the_mongoose_a_maui_menace_1.html
> 
> to control the rat population in the cane fields.


Thanks for the info!

Mongeese are worse than rats!  I don't mind the ones who are people's pets, but  they are even worse than feral cats when it comes to wildlife decimation.


----------



## Kirk (Apr 6, 2009)

Onagro said:


> Mongeese are worse than rats!  I don't mind the ones who are people's pets, but  they are even worse than feral cats when it comes to wildlife decimation.


The plural is mongooses.


----------



## skippy (Apr 6, 2009)

but mongeese sounds so much better


----------



## xhexdx (Apr 6, 2009)

I was beat to it, but yes, the mongoose was introduced to Hawaii to control the rat population.  Rats were introduced from being abord ships.  Not intentionally, of course.  Problem was, rats are nocturnal, mongooses are diurnal.  Someone messed up bigtime.

Another interesting fact for everyone; there's only one species of snake in Hawaii, called the Hawaiian snake.  They get less than a foot long and look more like worms.  I'll see if I can find a picture.

And I've seen frogs in Hawaii as well, so there are amphibians there too other than the cane toad.

--Joe

EDIT:

Alright, species is Ramphotyphlops braminus and here are some pictures:


----------



## Kirk (Apr 6, 2009)

xhexdx said:


> Another interesting fact for everyone; there's only one species of snake in Hawaii, called the Hawaiian snake.  They get less than a foot long and look more like worms.  I'll see if I can find a picture.
> 
> And I've seen frogs in Hawaii as well, so there are amphibians there too other than the cane toad.


Just to clarify, all amphibians and terrestrial reptiles found in Hawaii have been introduced. There have never been any endemic species.


----------



## Moultmaster (Apr 6, 2009)

Hawaii's been plagued by everything from Chamaleo Jacksonii(jackson's chameleon, to Dendrobates Auratus(a species of dart frog), to the madagascan pink winged stick insect(sipyloidea sipylus), and the list goes on and on and on.  I haven't even begun to talk about avian malaria and the tragic consequences associated with it.  I hope that in the future, people would think twice before releasing any animal into an environment that it doesn't naturally occur.


----------



## Bill S (Apr 7, 2009)

LeilaNami said:


> Yes but I believe they were also introduced to Hawaii among other islands in the area and not a native species.  They are more to the mainlands of Central and South America including the very southern parts of Texas.  They were introduced to Australia for the same reason as Hawaii.  Pest control.  Both failed miserably.


I didn't mean to imply that they were native to Hawaii - they aren't.  As you mention, they come from Central America and that region.  I was only pointing out that after being introduced to the cane fields in Hawaii (to eat insect pests) they were further introduced from Hawaii to Australia.  For some reason, they became a bigger problem in Australia than they have in Hawaii.


----------



## _Lange (Apr 7, 2009)

thats funny earlier in the thread that people attacked the girl who said the ting about dropped of some versi's there. 

and the thing about them having no natural predators.... it's not like they will turn into to godzilla and kill all the people, lmao. 

I'll go there and drop off a whole avic sac! put that in your pipe and smoke it!;P


----------



## LeilaNami (Apr 7, 2009)

_Lange said:


> thats funny earlier in the thread that people attacked the girl who said the ting about dropped of some versi's there.
> 
> and the thing about them having no natural predators.... it's not like they will turn into to godzilla and kill all the people, lmao.
> 
> I'll go there and drop off a whole avic sac! put that in your pipe and smoke it!;P


Are you really that immature?  The problem is the T is going to have to eat something right?  That means they'll make an added dent into a native population and quite possibly a big enough dent the prey item cannot recover.


----------



## xhexdx (Apr 7, 2009)

_Lange said:


> thats funny earlier in the thread that people attacked the girl who said the ting about dropped of some versi's there.
> 
> and the thing about them having no natural predators.... it's not like they will turn into to godzilla and kill all the people, lmao.
> 
> I'll go there and drop off a whole avic sac! put that in your pipe and smoke it!;P


I'm not going to give you the satisfaction of getting me worked up over your stupidiy.

I believe I speak for many of us though when I say this:

If this is all you have to contribute to this thread, then please stop posting on it.


----------



## Onagro (Apr 7, 2009)

xhexdx said:


> I was beat to it, but yes, the mongoose was introduced to Hawaii to control the rat population.  Rats were introduced from being abord ships.  Not intentionally, of course.  Problem was, rats are nocturnal, mongooses are diurnal.  Someone messed up bigtime.
> 
> Another interesting fact for everyone; there's only one species of snake in Hawaii, called the Hawaiian snake.  They get less than a foot long and look more like worms.  I'll see if I can find a picture.
> 
> ...


Another name for this animal is flowerpot snake.  I'm not sure where they came from originally, but they are partenogenic and get scooped up on accident when houseplant species are gathered.  Funny thing is, they get eaten by just about anything that can find them yet they manage to have established populations worldwide.

I've got a funny story about one of these, but it needs it's own thread.


----------



## redsaw (Apr 7, 2009)

chone1 said:


> The plural is mongooses.


I'm glad to see the grammer police doing there part.


----------



## xhexdx (Apr 7, 2009)

redsaw said:


> I'm glad to see the grammer police doing there part.


Well, since you brought it up...

*Their* part.

And, for the record, correcting the pluralization of a word is more of an educational thing.  I'm sure even you learned from it, and maybe you'll learn this time, too.


----------



## redsaw (Apr 7, 2009)

xhexdx said:


> Well, since you brought it up...
> 
> *Their* part.
> 
> And, for the record, correcting the pluralization of a word is more of an educational thing.  I'm sure even you learned from it, and maybe you'll learn this time, too.


BWAHAHA. Didnt think it would take long for someone to notice.


----------



## xhexdx (Apr 7, 2009)

Notice what?  You can't spell?  Nope, didn't take long.

Now, if you don't mind, why don't you either stop posting on this thread or post something relevant to the topic?  Thanks.


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Apr 7, 2009)

redsaw said:


> I'm glad to see the grammer police doing there part.


Grammar 

On a more serious note, doesn't Hawaii have some pretty nasty centipedes?


----------



## xhexdx (Apr 7, 2009)

Protectyaaaneck said:


> Grammar


Ah, I missed that one.  Silly me.



Protectyaaaneck said:


> On a more serious note, doesn't Hawaii have some pretty nasty centipedes?


Yes.


----------



## redsaw (Apr 7, 2009)

xhexdx said:


> Notice what?  You can't spell?  Nope, didn't take long.
> 
> Now, if you don't mind, why don't you either stop posting on this thread or post something relevant to the topic?  Thanks.


<edit>. and noope eye cant spel nutting.


----------



## Moltar (Apr 7, 2009)

Hawaiian centipedes... I have a friend who lived several years in rural Hawaii (living like a hippie in a shack in the middle of a rainforest) I forget which island. He claims to have been bitten in the weiner (yes, the ding-dong) by a gigantic 8"-10" pede that was hiding between his sofa cusions. I can only assume it was one of the S. subspinipes that can be found there.

I've never been sure if I should believe that one or not. I mean, wouldn't his manly bits have been pretty much ruined? I thought S. subspinipes venom was somewhat destructive. He has since fathered a child so... ?

I didn't know that mongooses (figured the plural was also mongoose - like sheep) were present in Hawaii. Man I bet those things are nasty.


----------



## xhexdx (Apr 7, 2009)

I have a blurry pic of a mongoose while we were there back in '06.  If I could only find it.


----------



## becca81 (Apr 7, 2009)

In case anyone needs a reminder, the original question was...



			
				OP said:
			
		

> Hey everyone,
> i have a buddy that is moving to Hawaii and wants to bring his Ts. Does anyone know if its legal to own them there? I know we could ship them there and get them on the island, but is it legal to own them there???? Please help
> Thanks
> ~Aaron


If you'd like to discuss grammar, spelling, or the current state of public education in the US, please feel free to start a new thread in TWH.

Becca


----------



## Moltar (Apr 7, 2009)

Well I found the answer to their mongoose problem. Just introduce some gigantic storks! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=29T6l9oit90

(I am speaking in jest, of course)


----------



## xhexdx (Apr 7, 2009)

becca81 said:


> In case anyone needs a reminder, the original question was...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I believe his question was already answered, so perhaps this thread should be locked to prevent further posts if that's the case.  Threads go off-topic all the time and never have issues.  This one has one specific issue that I believe has been resolved, so I don't understand what the further issue is.


----------



## ZergFront (Jun 6, 2009)

*Doubtful*

When I vacationed there, they were so paranoid about bringing things in or out, esp. in!

 Already there's a cat-eye snake that's invasive to bird species there and a vine that is choking off the native flora.


----------



## ZergFront (Jun 6, 2009)

*Oops*

Ignore this and lock thread then. X-D


----------



## xhexdx (Jun 6, 2009)

The vine is called banana poka (I think I spelled it right).  It's a relative of the passion fruit.


----------



## Kelly Fornez (Sep 16, 2017)

With


pandinus said:


> they let me take out pedes and true spiders, im not sure about bringing things in though
> 
> 
> 
> John


how did you manage to bring them back to the states? Paper work? Or?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## scott308 (Sep 16, 2017)

The person you are quoting was last seen here in April 2013. I wouldn't hold my breath hoping for an answer if I were you.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Sep 17, 2017)

scott308 said:


> The person you are quoting was last seen here in April 2013. I wouldn't hold my breath hoping for an answer if I were you.


Sometimes I'd love to think that majority of those not anymore active users ended very bad, like killed, died in incidents etc and those that, not considering this, try to start a dialogue with those, are kinda Mediums - ghosts enthusiasts amateurs seeking to receive a word from the otherworld

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## elysium (Mar 21, 2018)

sorry to resurrect a dead thread, but i am going to hawaii next month for vacation and was also wondering if i'd find any tarantulas there. i guess the answer is a resounding no, given the volcanic origin of the islands? though it seems that i may be able to locate some centipedes?

is this accurate?

tia


----------



## Ungoliant (Mar 21, 2018)

elysium said:


> sorry to resurrect a dead thread, but i am going to hawaii next month for vacation and was also wondering if i'd find any tarantulas there. i guess the answer is a resounding no, given the volcanic origin of the islands? though it seems that i may be able to locate some centipedes?


I don't believe that any tarantulas are found in Hawaii, but here are some other spider species that have been found there.

If you like huntsman spiders, they have _Heteropoda venatoria_ (an introduced species). It's not a tarantula, but it's pretty big.


----------



## elysium (Mar 22, 2018)

Ungoliant said:


> I don't believe that any tarantulas are found in Hawaii, but here are some other spider species that have been found there.
> 
> If you like huntsman spiders, they have _Heteropoda venatoria_ (an introduced species). It's not a tarantula, but it's pretty big.



This is great, thank you.


----------



## darkness975 (Mar 22, 2018)

It's too bad, though I do not plan to move to Hawaii so it's a moot point for me. 

They did find a _Birgus latro _randomly wandering down some main street on the main island a couple years ago.  Makes you wonder how it got there.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## cold blood (Mar 22, 2018)

darkness975 said:


> It's too bad, though I do not plan to move to Hawaii so it's a moot point for me.
> 
> They did find a _Birgus latro _randomly wandering down some main street on the main island a couple years ago.  Makes you wonder how it got there.


Those things look like giant ticks.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## D Sherlod (Mar 22, 2018)

darkness975 said:


> It's too bad, though I do not plan to move to Hawaii so it's a moot point for me.
> 
> They did find a _Birgus latro _randomly wandering down some main street on the main island a couple years ago.  Makes you wonder how it got there.


I had to look up what that was.....
All I can say is ...  WOW!!!!!!! That' one big arachnid


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Mar 22, 2018)

T's aren't allowed, strict rules in general, and whatever so on and so forth. So, my conclusion: aside Magnum, P.I. or a flower-necklage lover, who really wants to live in that place *forever*?


----------



## JoshDM020 (Mar 23, 2018)

Wow, i guess threads have always had a chance of going volatile. 
My mom vacationed there a couple years ago. They really dont care what you take out, but if you think you're getting any living creature other than a human over there without some struggle, you're hilarious. 
You even have to quarantine cats and dogs for a certain period of time before theyre allowed in.



KellyFornez said:


> With
> 
> how did you manage to bring them back to the states? Paper work? Or?


Also that one time someone forgot hawaii is a state

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kelly Fornez (Mar 23, 2018)

JoshDM020 said:


> Also that one time someone forgot hawaii is a state


I said that because it is illegal to bring Tarantulas with you on a plane.


----------



## darkness975 (Mar 23, 2018)

D Sherlod said:


> I had to look up what that was.....
> All I can say is ...  WOW!!!!!!! That' one big arachnid


It's actually a decapod

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## D Sherlod (Mar 23, 2018)

darkness975 said:


> It's actually a decapod


I know


----------

